# Experimenting with DIY filters: Combining K1 & Hamburg Mat filter (sort of)



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

So, lately I've been experimenting with different versions of DIY filters that I've seen on-line. First, I made a fluidized filter using a mix of K1 Kaldness & Bio-chips - Its working well. Then I decided to try attaching the same type of filter set-up directly to a sponge filter for even better performance. Its also working well, but since the container that needs to be used has an off-center nozzle (an opening large enough to accommodate the bio-chips is needed), I'm not really getting the movement I was hoping for. Both of these are currently being used in my 55g tank along with one independent sponge filter. With that said, I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how to increase the movement to best utilize the effectiveness of the K1 & bio-chip mix while reducing the over-all number of unsightly filters, then I remembered about a video I saw demonstrating Hamburg Mat Filters.

This gave me a thought; combine the hamburg mat filter design and put the K1 & bio-chips in the chamber that's created. However, there will be little argument that a mat filter is a bit unsightly, but a wall of natural peat moss could be quite nice to look at. I've purchased a 20g aquarium specifically for this experiment; no aquatic life will be harmed in the making of this filter .

The plan is to silicone egg crate directly into the aquarium, using just enough space to accomodate a powerhead. Then, attach the peat moss to the egg crate rather than using foam. Utilizing the powerhead will ensure adequate movement for the K1 & bio-chips to do their job without affecting the water movement in the tank because it will be behind the "wall of peat". PVC with an air pump and tubing will finish it all off as a "clean water" return.

However, one question I can't seem to find an answer to is whether or not I will need to change out the peat moss after a while. I've read that it can loose its effectiveness over time, but its unclear if only the pH lowering qualities decrease or if the filtration capacity will also be lost.

If anyone has any experience using peat as a filter, my question is: 
_When used as a filter, is it necessary to change the peat from time-to-time? _

All of the information I've found regarding peat filtration only speaks about adding peat to a mechanical filter system or making peat water. FYI: Low pH is not my main goal nor a concern at this point. Fish that I tend to keep all prefer lower pH levels and my tap water has never tested above neutral. I'm considering the use of peat moss specifically for filtration ability and appearance.


----------

